# SAS Skype group



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I have an active group of sas members, anyone who wants to join and chat is welcome.  It's just text, rarely ever calls.

It's very chilled. Usually conversation is anything and everything including anxiety and depression.

Everyone is welcoming, so while I know it's daunting is a friendly environment.

You can post your Skype here or add me: *daleyfz* and I'll add you right away.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Is it video, audio, or typing?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> Is it video, audio, or typing?


Forgot to say, it's text 99% of the time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would but skype groups never go well with me lol.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok will try thx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

For the most part ppl are nice I guess.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Bump


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

"t's very chilled. Usually conversation is anything and everything including anxiety and depression."

No , this is a shxt-talking normie group with vapid conversations that never touch on anxiety and depression.

Thanks for giving me a try, but no thanks.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

versikk said:


> "t's very chilled. Usually conversation is anything and everything including anxiety and depression."
> 
> No , this is a shxt-talking normie group with vapid conversations that never touch on anxiety and depression.
> 
> Thanks for giving me a try, but no thanks.


That's great that you have it all figured out after a few days but it's really not the case.

You came acting condescending and pretentious not wanting to talk, only to say people were "normies", randomly saying people should entertain you.

It's obnoxious. Thank you for removing yourself.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Elad said:


> That's great that you have it all figured out after a few days but it's really not the case.
> 
> You came acting condescending and pretentious not wanting to talk, only to say people were "normies", randomly saying people should entertain you.
> 
> It's obnoxious. Thank you for removing yourself.


This is quite embarrassing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

i'll look into it, but skype does not want to work for me


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Tempted to try, but getting cold feet.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I haven't used skype for... Four years? This site and a skype group used to be my only route of social contact aha.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*start with speed typing*

found foreign girlfriends this way

NOT A BROWSER!! Live! WOW! realtime! An Application! platform is Operating System bare. NOT an HTML-dependent non-browser platform? Have a life without a BROWSER! :grin2: :O

better than plain NUMBA phone. quality sound. vid a nice way to meet & laugh live. real. microphone not tiny built-into a toy! studio quality mic, audio with proper hefty amp and floorstander speakers. in a room with someone

walk about outside showing the world. or inside the fridge.

when in hospital ward wandering about, borrowing someone flappypoppertopper
to show ward to my Dad

sense of humour wanted


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey Elad :> How many people are in it? I barely ever use skype anymore, but I'm very much lacking people to talk to.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Elad said:


> I have an active group of sas members, anyone who wants to join and chat is welcome.  It's just text, rarely ever calls.
> 
> It's very chilled. Usually conversation is anything and everything including anxiety and depression.
> 
> ...


*gulp* Well, I'm going in. Scared, but decided to try something new. I shall add you.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

@twitchy666 way to be my dude.

@Probably_offline Hola, long time no see. The total participants is around 45. Active is probably 10 or so. It's mostly people just joking around talking about anything.

But people are always willing to talk about anxiety and depression if you want to steer things that direction.


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

i would do it if microsoft stopped saying my account is banned right after i create it lol


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Elad said:


> I have an active group of sas members, anyone who wants to join and chat is welcome.  It's just text, rarely ever calls.
> 
> It's very chilled. Usually conversation is anything and everything including anxiety and depression.
> 
> ...


Is this group composed of strictly fellow sas people? The reason why I ask is because someone started an "sas skype group" before but there were hardly any people from sas there. I guess people were randomly letting anyone join so I would say " hey it's rockyraccoon from sas" and they were responding with "what is sas".


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Elad said:


> @Probably_offline Hola, long time no see. The total participants is around 45. Active is probably 10 or so. It's mostly people just joking around talking about anything.
> 
> But people are always willing to talk about anxiety and depression if you want to steer things that direction.


:> I'll add you and maybe join in sometime, then.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

rockyraccoon said:


> Is this group composed of strictly fellow sas people? The reason why I ask is because someone started an "sas skype group" before but there were hardly any people from sas there. I guess people were randomly letting anyone join so I would say " hey it's rockyraccoon from sas" and they were responding with "what is sas".


Pretty much everyone, yes.

And bump.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Bump bump


----------

